# Biggico is looking for affiliates with high quality traffic



## biggico (Mar 12, 2019)

*Biggico* is an innovative *CPA affiliate network* with unique tracking mechanism which provides advanced detailed statistics and guarantees financial stability. The platform is easy to use and has a line of outstanding features: AdRotator tool, global Onelink technology and multi-functional reports.

You can find a big *variety of offers* in *Betting,* *Gambling, Trading, Crypto, Mainstream* and other verticals. If you don't find something suitable for your traffic, you can easily request an offer that our team will quickly find for you and integrate within a couple of days.

We accept *any type of traffic* and have different offers covering worldwide users, so your geo and promo methods will be easily accommodated. Also, you can work with minimum effort on your side by using our *AdRotator tool* that automatically spins a line of highly converting banners of chosen offers, with frequency respective to conversion rate, and all you have to do is copy and paste a couple of lines of code into your webpage!

Payout can be withdrawn from 500 USD (in any equivalent) with frequency starting from 7 days. We use *WebMoney, Neteller, Skrill, Epayments, Wire*and *crypto wallets*, and the list of payment methods is growing.

With us, you will get constant assistance from a hearty personal manager and solid, shave-proof performance of the platform. *Check it out for yourself*!


----------



## biggico (Mar 18, 2019)

Dear partners, take a look at these hot offers!

*$620 CPA · Olympus · Trading*
*Allowed countries*: Netherlands, Switzerland, Sweden, Denmark, Singapore, Hongkong, Finland, Norway, Australia, New Zealand, Germany, Canada, South Africa, Maleisie, Austria.
*Rewards for our affiliates*: CPA $620.
*CPA Goal*: FTD $250 + 2 Trades.

*Up to $9 CPL · Mr. Bet · Gambling*
*Allowed countries*: Germany, Norway, Austria, New Zeland, Finland.
All traffic types allowed except incent, email and co-registration traffic.
*Reward to our affiliates*:
Finland - $9 CPL.
Germany, Austria - $7 CPL.
Norway - $6 CPL.
New Zeland - $5 CPL.

*20% Revenue Share · True Crypto Games · Gambling*
*Geo*: Worldwide
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue share 20% from House Edge (1% from the amount of bet).

*$60 CPA · CBD Green Lab: Drops · Nutra*
*Allowed GEO*: USA.
All traffic types allowed except incent, email and co-registration traffic.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA $60 (The user should make a purchase).

*$70 CPA + $50 CPA · Garcinia UltraFit · Nutra*
*Allowed GEO*: USA.
All traffic types allowed except incent, email and co-registration traffic.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA $70 (The user should make a purchase). + Step 2 (one more purchase within one order) CPA $50. 

*$60 CPA · PhenoPen Vape · Nutra*
*Allowed GEOs*: AU, AT, BE, BR, CA, DK, FI, FR, DE, GR, HU, IE, IT, JP, SKR, LU, MT, NL, NZ, NO, PL, PT, PR, SK, ZA, ES, SE, UK, US.
All traffic types allowed except incent, email and co-registration traffic.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA $60 (The user should make a purchase).


----------



## biggico (Mar 22, 2019)

New day. New offers. Enjoy!

*Up to $450 CPA · Algo Signals · Trading*
*Restrictions*: Incent and co-registration traffic.
*CPA goal*: $250 FTD.
*Reward to our affiliates*: 
UK - *$450 CPA*
AE, AT, AU, BH, CH, DE, DK, FI, IE, IT, KW, NL, NO, NZ, QA, SA, SE, SG - *$400 CPA*
BE, BS, CZ, ES, MY, ZA - *$350 CPA*
CA, PH, TH, TT, TW - *$250 CPA*
AR, BR, CL, CO, CR, FR, HU, ID, LV, MX, PA, PE, PG, PL, RU, SI, UY, VT, ZW - *$200 CPA*
Leads with zero activity and instant withdrawals will not be credited.

*35% Revenue Share · 1xSlots · Gambling*
*Restricted GEOs*: US, UK, FR, IT, ES, PL.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue share 35%.
People will come on 1xslot.com, register themselves and become your players. It means you will get *35% of their losses* as long as they play on 1xslot.com. You will get a *lifetime commission* for your players.

*$17 CPA · Dario Health · Nutra*
*Allowed GEOs*: GB, DE, US.
*CPA goal*: Purchase.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA $17.


----------



## biggico (Apr 3, 2019)

New *Blog post*!
Meet our team at *MAC'19* in *Moscow*!
Moscow Affiliate Conference will gather *TOP affiliates* and leading *international affiliate networks* from all over the world. Read more in our *blog post*.


----------



## biggico (Apr 9, 2019)

Meet Biggico team at MAC'19! You can find us at EG4 booth!


----------



## biggico (Apr 16, 2019)

*MAC'19* was a great event and we want to thank all organizers and participants. We hope to see you at other upcoming events! 

We've noticed a high interest in *gambling offers*. So we have prepared something interesting for you. Take a look!

*$100 CPA · LeoVegas · Gambling*
*Available GEOs*: DE, SE, NZ, NL, CA.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA $100 (BL15$+FTD15$)
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic. 

*$80 CPA · MELbet · Gambling*
*Available GEOs*: TR, DE, HU, AU, FI, SE, PT, BG, BR, CA, CZ, CN, IR, GR, AL, BD, PK.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA $80 (BL10$+WR20$)
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic. 

*35% Revenue share · BetWinner RS · Gambling*
*Available GEOs*: TR, DK, FI, SE, NO.
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue share 35%.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.


----------



## harry (Apr 25, 2019)

I wasn't aware of this affiliate program before.


----------



## biggico (Apr 25, 2019)

harry said:


> I wasn't aware of this affiliate program before.


That's okay  Feel free to ask any question. Also, you can register as an affiliate and your affiliate manager will provide all info you need


----------



## biggico (Apr 29, 2019)

New offers for our partners!

*40% Revenue share · GoodWin · Gambling*
*Restricted GEOs*: US, NL, FR, Curacao.
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue Share 40%.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.

*$300 CPA · Lendex 9 · Trading*
*Allowed GEO*: US.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA $300 (For $250 FTD).
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.

*40% Revenue share · Slotum · Gambling*
*Restricted GEOs*: US, UK, ES, FR and its overseas territories (Guadeloupe, Martinique, French Guiana, Réunion, Mayotte, St. Martin, French Polynesia, Wallis and Futuna, New Caledonia), NL, NL Antilles (Curaçao, Bonaire, Aruba), St. Maarten, St. Eustatius, Saba, Dutch West Indies and Curacao.
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue share 40%.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.


----------



## biggico (May 15, 2019)

Dear partners! Take a look at these great offers!

*Up to $550 CPA · Weed Millionaire · Trading*
*Reward to our affiliates*: 
DE, AT, CH, AU, NZ, DK, NL, SE, NO, FI, SG - *$550 CPA*;
IT, ES - *$450 CPA*;
CL, PA, PE, UY, CR, PR - *$250 CPA*.
*CPA goal*: $250 FTD + full compliance.
*Restrictions*: Incent and co-registration traffic. Leads with zero activity and instant withdrawals will not be credited.

*40% Revenue share · Zenit Bet · Gambling*
*Allowed GEOs*: AM, AZ, BY, KZ, KG, MD, RU, TJ, TM, UZ.
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue share 40%.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.


----------



## biggico (May 23, 2019)

New hot offers for our partners!

*38% Revenue share · DrückGlück · Gambling*
*Available Countries*: Germany, Switzerland, Austria.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic. 
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue share 38% (Negative balance reset monthly).

*18% Revenue share · IQ Mining · Cloud Mining*
*GEO*: We take all countries.
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue share 18%.
*Minimum Investment*: BTC 0.01
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.


----------



## biggico (May 31, 2019)

New gambling offers with exclusive conditions!

*46% Revenue share · N1 Casino · Gambling*
*Restricted GEOs*: AI, AU, BE, CZ, LT, EE, FR and its overseas territories (Guadeloupe, Martinique, French Guiana, Réunion, Mayotte, St. Martin, French Polynesia, Wallis and Futuna, New Caledonia), IT, LV, SK, SI, ES, TR, UK, US.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.

*40% Revenue share · RedStar Casino · Gambling*
*Available GEOs*: DE, FI, NO, DK, RU, KZ, BY, AM, GE. 
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic. 
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue Share 40% (Will be paid only after 5 First Deposits).
All links require activation. To access them you need to contact your account manager.


----------

